# Opinions on Hotrock A1 FSR



## texacajun (Jan 20, 2004)

So I saw a local craigslist posting for $250 for a 24" Full Suspension Specialized Hotrock A1 FSR last weekend. They've been out of production for about 3 years so I can't really look at one locally. Now my 7 y.o. is at least a year away from fitting this but you don't see a lot of listings for 24" bikes of descent quality so I've been eyeing them and patiently waiting for a true bargain.  Best I can tell the red/white color scheme is probably from 2005/06 and it was a little under $700 new. So not dirt cheap, but not ridiculous.

So with that in mind, I'm curious to know if others have any REAL experience with these? I'm not sure if it's a total boat anchor and not worth the $$$ or with the usual upgrades to bars/stem/post/der this is a nice bike. Got most of the upgraded parts already on her 20" hotrock or in the parts bin so it's really a question of decent platform to improve on or keep looking for a quality hardtail. I have zero point of reference on this bike.


----------



## sanjuro (Sep 29, 2004)

Well, you have to consider is what kind of riding does your kid need a full suspension bike?

He is riding through rock gardens? Or doing drops?

The suspension on that bike is low grade, although I'm not a 65lb kid. I sold a few at my shop, but I always thought it was a boondoggle for richies.

On the other hand, one of my buddies' kids is doing 2 foot drops and skate parks, and the problem is finding a quality bike for a 7 year old. I advised him to get a quality bmx bike for the durability.


----------



## texacajun (Jan 20, 2004)

There's pretty much no such thing as a trail without rock gardens in Central Texas aka the hill country.  Even the kids XC race courses here are full of rocks. Every kid is racing on a hardtail, but that's really all that's on the market these days. 

Honestly I guess I was looking for what you're saying...rich kid boondoogle so the model died or just no market but a quality product. Which is other's experience?

And don't knock the rich kid gettin' a bike he rides twice. That's been the source of every craigslist bike my kid has used the daylights out of. One income for almost 3 years, it's been how I keep my kid in smiles.


----------



## Aresab (Mar 27, 2007)

I believe you're right, the FSR model retailed just under $700, you can't go wrong with $250 or so, especially if it's mint. A new low-end Specialized will cost you $320 + or -.


----------



## imero (Aug 6, 2011)

Texacajun. I'm in Austin and the same listing caught my attention. I think it's a good deal.

My 6 year old currently rides a 20" Hotrock. Unfortunately, I think he's still several years away from a 24". I'm going to wait and then see what's out there.

Good luck.


----------



## scottb32 (May 14, 2009)

*I got my kid the A1 FSR...*

...and when I got it for $459, thought it was a little expensive. After the last year and a half, I'm realizing it was a good decision. In other words - the bike rocks!

I put a 20" wheel on back while he was 7 (see attached photo). This helped a ton in getting the standover down. I also put a 128mm crank on it. We got in 6 single-track rides last year - and he was okay (the trails up here are jungles w roots/rocks/mud). The rear susp allowed him to sit and spin.

Now that he's 8, I put the 24" wheel on and he's hitting mid-level trails. Out at our local mtnbike/bmx/skills track (Duthie Hill) - he's really starting to shine. He's hitting the singletrack and skill-trails, and most importantly, he's riding alot (1 - 2 hours with short breaks) - and having fun. For kids, if you want them to have fun on bumpy trails, full-bounce definitely helps (imo).

One note on weight: his fsr weighed 28.5 lbs (iirc) out of the box. His stock, alum 20" 7 speed alum schwinn weighs 34 lbs. So - this bike is very light in comparison (the A1 FS weighed 25.2 at the shop iirc).

So far, I've got his fsr down to 24.5 lbs (just put on a fox 80mm fork up front - schwinnng! - and am running 1x8 gearing). Still looking for a TI bb in 68 x 113...funny how you start lusting after parts for your kid's bike?


----------

